# Lower bumper grill for 01 530i



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi,
Where is the best source for chrome/stainless mesh lower bumper grill for my 01 530i?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

Try posting on the E39 board at Roadfly. I believe some guy there sells it. Can't remember his screen name though...


----------



## FreeHomes (Jul 14, 2004)

Greetings,

I bought mine off of eBay and it was top quality. Do a search, he is always there.

Good luck, Mike
http://Arbitrage-Better.com


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

this is the good one .... the other one on ebay is not as good quality IMHO.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7911110783&category=33645&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## first5ny (Apr 18, 2004)

I've always wanted one. How difficult is the install, considering I have almost no mechanical skills?


----------



## first5ny (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is the e-mail address from a person that fabricates them. It may be the same person who made the one on the e-bay link above.

[email protected]


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

http://www.roadfly.org/bmw/classifieds/general/detview.php?view=29952

check out this link. He is the fabricator. I think that the grill is great and you need pretty much zero mechanical skill to install. He provides very detailed instructions. Great product!


----------

